
Clojure: Effective Programs (Rich Hickey, 2017) - tosh
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2V1FtfBDsLU
======
andy_fingerhut
Transcript for this and many other talks is available in this repository:
[https://github.com/matthiasn/talk-
transcripts/blob/master/Hi...](https://github.com/matthiasn/talk-
transcripts/blob/master/Hickey_Rich/EffectivePrograms-mostly-text.md)

------
tosh
I love the anecdote at
[https://youtu.be/2V1FtfBDsLU?t=515](https://youtu.be/2V1FtfBDsLU?t=515)

when Rich talks about the lightweight languages workshop at MIT

